# Bilbao to Valencia



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

We're catching the (last?) ferry Portsmouth-Bilbao on Sunday 20th Dec. On arrival, we want to get as quickly as possible down to Kiko at Oliva. We're aiming at doing it in one day, but are probably pushing it at that. 

Does anyone have experience of the route (expecting our satnav to take us Bilbao-Zaragoza-Valencia) - is it quick or slow etc . - and do you know of a safe place to stop for a few hours sleep (probably off the A23 Zaragoza-Valencia) if we don't make it the whole way?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi ChrisWade can be done in a day easily. 
If you use the toll motorway down to Zaragoza it will be faster tho I usually use the non toll route.
If my memory serves me well the ferry gets in early morning which will give you plenty daylight driving time.

Enjoy Alex.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

linal said:


> Hi ChrisWade can be done in a day easily.
> If you use the toll motorway down to Zaragoza it will be faster tho I usually use the non toll route.
> 
> Enjoy Alex.


Agree with linal (Alex). No problem in one day, there is a new free dual carriageway (motorway standard) all the way from Zaragoza to Sagunto just north of Valencia. If you do feel you need to stop there is a 24 hour petrol station at Sarrion and you can park on a large expanse of (dusty) parking area between the petrol station and the ITV testing facility behind.
Bear in mind not too many fuel stations actually on this new road, if I am getting low after Zaragoza I fill up again at Sarrion no problem then to Javea or Oliva.

I once did Bordeaux to Javea in one day, although I wouldn't like to do that too often!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chriswade. We came across from Biarritz 2 weeks ago. the A23 from Zaragoza 200 miles of fast, free, quiet motorway. we did the 411 mile trip from Biarritz to Benicassim comfortably in a day.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ChrisWade said:


> We're catching the (last?) ferry Portsmouth-Bilbao on Sunday 20th Dec. On arrival, we want to get as quickly as possible down to Kiko at Oliva. We're aiming at doing it in one day, but are probably pushing it at that.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of the route (expecting our satnav to take us Bilbao-Zaragoza-Valencia) - is it quick or slow etc . - and do you know of a safe place to stop for a few hours sleep (probably off the A23 Zaragoza-Valencia) if we don't make it the whole way?


Wonder how the sailing went?


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

*bilbao valencia*

hi we always use teruel third turnoff sign on entering teruel look right at roundabout large car lorry park front of sports center supermarket at bottom end police up down all night tthen back out same way next morning heading valencia then ring road


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Smooth sailing*

This reply may be a little late as we've just got back!

The Dec 20 sailing with P&O to Bilbao was fairly smooth, but the boat was very tired and in need of an urgent refit. As with all ferries, the food was ghastly and there was nothing to do but walk around and read books. I wasn't going to pay double the land rate for movies that I've already seen.

We'll not go that route again until P&O gets a better & quicker boat. We will try the Brittany Ferries 24 hour crossing to Santander if they have it running at the right time. It wasn't available for this trip.

Driving Bilbao-Oliva in a day was comfortable, although would be tiring for older folks at slower speeds (we were on the speed limit all day in our current model Sprinter-based van, which is pretty quick). Road works and traffic in the Bilbao morning rush hour delayed our get-away from the port by at least an hour. These delays will be ongoing for some months.


----------

